# Tranquility Ice 4.0.3



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Has anyone else tried the P3's ROM? If so what are you thoughts/comments?

I'm not going to link to it because I don't know the rules on that sort of thing & if you know who P3 is or where he hangs out this shouldn't be an issue for you.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Bout to load that sucker up right now. Considering the amount of leaks and other this P3 has brought us Im expecting it'll be pretty kickass.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> Bout to load that sucker up right now. Considering the amount of leaks and other this P3 has brought us Im expecting it'll be pretty kickass.


Or it will boot loop as it appears to be doing to everyone in his forum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah it bootloops like crazy. I had to install the original release, then v5, then v51 for it to work. It's almost like it doesn't know it has to launch the Setup Wizard for the first boot.


----------



## andrewp3481 (Sep 12, 2011)

P3droid's directions were to flash 5 then 5.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

P3 liiies. Here are two things wrong with P3's logic.
1) I challenge you to find version 5.
2) It still bootloops even installing 5 to 5.1.

Like I said I got it installed but I had to go original to 5 to 5.1. Frankly not impressed & wasn't worth the extra effort to get it installed.


----------



## andrewp3481 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mydroidworld.com or the tbh app or he tweeted the link earlier.. There's 2 versions of 5 and 5.1. One with SMS lock screen and one with gtalk lock screen. P3 is more reliable than verizon. Lol. Any other questions?!

Maybe wiping data,cache and dalvik? Please take the bad mouthing to xda...or twitter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Yeah it bootloops like crazy. I had to install the original release, then v5, then v51 for it to work. It's almost like it doesn't know it has to launch the Setup Wizard for the first boot.


Haha...P3 is not the only one whos facing that issue atm :/ Only difference is teamliquid doesnt release it. WE DO HAVE A BOOTABLE GNEXUS ROM, and its completely different than anything out atm...but we are having setupwizard troubles ourselves...


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

andrewp3481 said:


> Mydroidworld.com or the tbh app or he tweeted the link earlier.. There's 2 versions of 5 and 5.1. One with SMS lock screen and one with gtalk lock screen. P3 is more reliable than verizon. Lol. Any other questions?!
> 
> Maybe wiping data,cache and dalvik? Please take the bad mouthing to xda...or twitter.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Oh wow this is awkward. I didn't realize you were in charge of me. Here I was thinking this entire time that I was able to have an opinion about a ROM I ran that I, among others, had A LOT of issues flashing. Is it trash talk to say it wasn't worth it to flash it? Frankly once I actually got it to boot & accept my credentials for gMail I was unable to use TiBu to restore my apps so it was not worth it to me. Had you actually tried the ROM instead of making your inane comment you'd know that wiping actually makes things worse. Also the point to my thread was to post positive/negative feedback to perhaps encourage users to try it or to aide in a ROM selection for a possibly new crowd, or a tip to shy away for a flasher that is unsure how to fix a loop. If you can't handle opinions & want to be coddled like a school child because someone made a comment that put a negative spin on something maybe you should crawl back under your blankie where it's warm & safe from all the bad, bad, people in the world because this society is filled with "not worth it.". I have no qualms with P3, I've used & loved his work in the past, but I will pass on this ROM until it's functional and, perhaps in the future, will be worth it. Right now I'll stick to the ROMs that flash & boot reliably. If you want to spend the evening holding hands with Sasquatch on your way to Shangri-La to talk to Santa to figure out how to get the ROM to boot.. by all means, have at it.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

I heard that if you flash it you'll have access to all kinds of super secret stuff but only a little bit at a time and you'll have to pay p3 for every apk you load. Then it'll nerd rage on your twitter account and your phone will pretend to emo quit android

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

From what I understand P3 released it without realizing that that happened and since he released it this morning there has been no time to fix it. However since it is easily fixable by installing v5 which he tweeted and is linked in the thread on MDW I dont think that it is all that big of a deal and thats probably why he has not pulled the link. So far Im runninging it and have been all day and it seems extremely quick and snappy and has some pretty cool pulldown features. I was previously on GummyJar and performance was similiar but Gummy doesnt have the pulldown toggles. And your description of how complicated it is to make it boot is a little rediculous BlackDobe as he mentions in the OP that you need v5 installed first however to each his own...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Guys, talk about the ROM, features, and how-tos. Keep any negativity/arguing/etc out of here, please. And if somebody posts something inappropriate, DO NOT respond to it otherwise you are contributing to the problem and not the solution. That's what the REPORT buttons if for. If somebody says something that's worth lashing back about, report it.


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

so what's special about p3's rom? any unique features like aokp has?


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Its got a different pulldown then any Ive seen where you can long press on the individual icons and then itll pull up the corresponding settings which is pretty cool and then it has tweaks for speed and battery life as well as gapps that are not available in any other rom (those are P3's words and I dont know the version numbers of the old ones so that I can test)


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

that sounds cool. are there any screenshots of the pulldown anywhere?


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

There are now! Not a huge fan of the orange but its a good idea and it works well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

love the way his toggles work but orange is ugly from is pretty damn good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Those notification toggles are in Axiom (formerly Zygote) and have been for a few days. You can also long-press them.


----------



## RafficaX (Jun 10, 2011)

Also, titanium won't restore. Haven't figured out why. Everything is updated and lists OK but refuses to restore any app.

And don't wipe coming from v5 to v5.1 bc data wipe causes the boot loop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kgbrown247 (Jun 13, 2011)

i have been running all of his nexus roms. they keep improving. havent tried any others but i am not sure that i want to either. The tibu issue is annoying but is not the only app on the market


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it also boot loops when you do a factory restore while on 5.1. At least it did for me. It was a huge PITA to get going at first since v5 wasn't readily available (no published link & the TBH app isn't working properly anymore for me) & the only links published were the 5.1 variants. It would boot loop but randomly it would show a pop up for the setup wizard and the other option but clicking them wouldn't do it. From what I can tell from reading the thread over there is that folks are having good lucking going from 5 (full wipe, flash, boot) then flashing 5.1 dirty.


----------



## Chubbs Hand (Dec 19, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> Its got a different pulldown then any Ive seen where you can long press on the individual icons and then itll pull up the corresponding settings which is pretty cool and then it has tweaks for speed and battery life as well as gapps that are not available in any other rom (those are P3's words and I dont know the version numbers of the old ones so that I can test)


Just so you're aware, the long pressing of the pulldown icons and bringing up its corresponding settings has been in CM for a long time.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Those notification toggles are in Axiom (formerly Zygote) and have been for a few days. You can also long-press them.


Yes but the way they are done in p3's I like a lot better than axiom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

His rom boots fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RafficaX (Jun 10, 2011)

kgbrown247 said:


> i have been running all of his nexus roms. they keep improving. havent tried any others but i am not sure that i want to either. The tibu issue is annoying but is not the only app on the market


I know but sucks that I just bought tibu a few days though. Don't feel like buying another one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

RafficaX said:


> I know but sucks that I just bought tibu a few days though. Don't feel like buying another one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I bought MyBackup Pro back in the OG Droid days and it still seems to work. Doesn't have the ability to restore from a nand backup though, which would be pretty nice. I was debating on buying TiBu for this reason alone, but maybe not since I was wanting to try this ROM out. The biggest issue with MyBackup Pro is that it seems games always FC after restoring, so they need a fresh reinstall from the Market.


----------



## andrewp3481 (Sep 12, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I think it also boot loops when you do a factory restore while on 5.1. At least it did for me. It was a huge PITA to get going at first since v5 wasn't readily available (no published link & the TBH app isn't working properly anymore for me) & the only links published were the 5.1 variants. It would boot loop but randomly it would show a pop up for the setup wizard and the other option but clicking them wouldn't do it. From what I can tell from reading the thread over there is that folks are having good lucking going from 5 (full wipe, flash, boot) then flashing 5.1 dirty.


By the way...I'm not a noob and I'm on p3's rom. Lol. No boot loops for me. I'm able to use cwm properly. And oh yeah...I'm getting slightly better battery life than on birdmans rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewp3481 (Sep 12, 2011)

papi92 said:


> His rom boots fine
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Well said. I was unable to upload pic yesterday. Thanks for sharing, bud.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I got the ROM to boot too. Eventually. There is/was a known issue with getting it to boot - hence countless pages on mdw discussing how to get it to boot. P3 also acknowledged there was an issue by posting v5 on twitter to get v5.1 working. This may be a great ROM but it did not work for me right off the bat so I passed on it & will probably go back when v6 comes out. There were deal breakers for me which is why I left & went to a different ROM. Sure it was snappy, but they all are after install, and I didn't run it long enough to even get a fair assessment of the battery life. Tomorrow is a new day & it will bring a new ROM. Perhaps 5.1.2.5.8.9 will be better.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone try 6.xx? I am going to try it shortly.


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

This is the only rom i always go back to. I dont have an issue with it loading up. I follow the instructions. And i dont need all the stuff some of the other roms do. To many things to tweek. I like it simple and his roms are just what i like. Ive used his rom when i was on the dx and they were great.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

So far I like it. Pretty snappy. You're right about the features. Just enough to be useful but not too many to break other shtuff. The fact it loaded up on the first try for me was a huge + for me.


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've given up and trying to find the TBH app...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

You can change all the colors in the pull down toggles.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

the 404 is out i want it


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

nocoast said:


> the 404 is out i want it


me too. He hasn't released it right?

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

Go to mydroidworld to get it.


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

I purchased the tbh app in the past. I installed it just now and it shows NOTHING.

The app shows a blank black screen with a small PayPal graphic.And it says there is nothing for the Galaxy Nexus.

Boy... sure did get a lot for buying his app..... NOT


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

MrKleen said:


> I purchased the tbh app in the past. I installed it just now and it shows NOTHING.
> 
> The app shows a blank black screen with a small PayPal graphic.And it says there is nothing for the Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> Boy... sure did get a lot for buying his app..... NOT


What from are u on? I had that problem to a couple days ago and it had something to do with the build prop not matching.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------

